
Google Docs on Firefox now also works offline - poiuz
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-docs-firefox-edge-browser-web-app-offline/
======
rocky1138
Am I the only one who has never had Google Docs offline never work on any
device or on any browser? Every time I've ever needed it, I get the "No
Internet connection" error.

~~~
poiuz
On Chrome with the preinstalled Google Apps it works for me

------
asadotzler
If I'm reading the article right, Google Docs _will_ support offline editing
in Firefox but does not today, as the HN headline suggests, support it.

------
chrishowlin
Service workers 4 life

